# الهيدروجين وخلايا الاحتراق



## حسام الدين قباوات (13 أغسطس 2008)

من المنتظر أن يلعب الهيدروجين دورا رياديا في مجال الطاقة في المستقبل ، ولاسيما وأن المواد الأولية لإنتاجه غزيرة، ودائرة إنتاجه واستعماله تمتاز بتوافق عالي مع شروط التنمية المستدامة. وبإمكان نظام طاقي يعتمد على الهيدروجين كحامل طاقي أن يجعل المصادر الطاقية المتجددة في متناول المستهلك. والتطور التكنولوجي المتزايد الذي نتابعه في مجالات إنتاج الهيدروجين وأساليب تخزينه وطرق نقله وميادين استعماله سيفرضه حتما على نطاق واسع. و يتحلى الهيدروجين بخصائص فيزيائية وكيميائية ممتازة تمنحه صفة المحروق المستقبلي الشامل.
والتقدم الحاصل بالموازاة في تطوير خلايا الاحتراق دليل على إمكانية تجاوز معضلة خزن وتوزيع الطاقة من أصل متجدد. تُنتج هذه الخلايا الطاقة الكهربائية مباشرة بتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية بكفاءة عالية. زيادة على أن مردود اشتغال الخلايا قد يصل إلى 60 في المائة فهي تمتاز بمحافظتها على البيئة ومرونة عالية في الاستعمال. ويمكن لبعض هذه الخلايا وخاصة التي تعمل على درجة حرارية مرتفعة أن تستعمل محروقات متنوعة وذلك لتوفرها على قدرة ذاتية لاستخلاص الهيدروجين مباشرة من هذه المحروقات. نقترح في هذه الورقة تقديم الهيدروجين كحامل طاقي مستقبلي، وتقديم واقع تكنولوجيا خلايا الاحتراق.
*مقدمة*
لقد حقق الإنسان عبر تاريخه الطاقي تآلف بينه وبين المجال الطاقي المتوفر لديه والذي يعيش منه على مرحلتين كبيرتين: تعرف الأولى بطول مدة استغلاله الطاقات المتجددة من حرارة الشمس والرياح وجريان المياه وخاصة طاقة الكتلة العضوية. وظلت القدرة الطاقية المتوفرة والتي يتحكم فيها الإنسان خلال هذه المرحلة جد ضعيفة، تحد من طموحاته وقدراته في مسيرة التقدم ومسيرة تطوير وتنمية مجتمعه. وبدأت المرحلة الثانية نهاية القرن الثامن عشر مع بداية الثورة الصناعية، وصاحب وتيرة التصنيع خلال هذه الفترة استنزاف سريع للمخزون الطاقي الاحفوري. ومما لا شك فيه، أن استهلاك الطاقة بالشراهة التي كانت لازالت تستفحل إلى يومنا هذا، سيحدث أضرارا بالغة في التوازن الإنساني والطبيعي وسيتسبب في المزيد من الكوارث الإيكولوجية وغيرها التي باتت تهدد سكان الأرض والإنسانية.
أمام هذا الوضع الحالي الذي لا تحسد عليه طبيعتنا التي تطلب منها تكوين الرصيد الطاقي الاحفوري عشرات الملايين من السنين، وأمام المشاكل البيئية الناتجة عن الاستعمال المفرط وغير المسئول لهذه المصادر، تجد الإنسانية نفسها لأول مرة في تاريخها أمام تحديات جسام تفرض عليها اتخاذ بسرعة وحزم القرارات الصائبة لتصحيح من جديد مسارها الطاقي. مجال التفكير واتخاذ القرارات شاسع طبعا، ولكن ستظل في كل الأحوال القرارات التي ستضمن تواجد ملائم للإنسان في بيئته وطبيعته التي فطره الله عليها هي القرارات الصائبة.
فمن المنتظر أن تعود الإنسانية من جديد إلى اعتماد المصادر المتجددة : الشمس ( الطاقة الحرارية والطاقة الإشعاعية والرياح والأمواج) والأرض بحرارتها الباطنية (الطاقة الجيوحرارية) والقمر بتفاعله مع الأرض (طاقة الجاذبية والمد والجزر في البحار والمحيطات)، وتحل محل المصادر الاحفورية، وما التقدم الظاهر الذي أحرزتاه طاقة الرياح وطاقة الكهرضوئية إلا دليل واضح وضمانات مقدمة مسبقا على أن العصر الشمسي في بداية طريقه للقيام بدوره المنتظر

*الخصائص الفيزيائية والكيماوية للهيدروجين*
الهيدروجين غاز لا رائحة له ولا لون له وليس بغاز سام. له خصائص فيزيائية وكيميائية ممتازة تُخوِّلُه من أن يكون الوقود الشامل. في حين أن غاز الهيدروجين لا يوجد حرا في الطبيعة فإن ذرة هدروجين متوفرة بغزارة فائقة في الطبيعة، فهو العنصر الرئيسي في تركيبة الكون بحيث تصل نسبته إلى 90 في المائة، و66 في المائة من مياه البحار مُتكوِّنة من ذرات الهيدروجين و63 في المائة من جسم الإنسان يتكون من ذرات الهيدروجين. يقدم الجدول 1 بعض خصائص الهيدروجين مع مقارنتها بمثيلاتها الميتان والبنزين. يمتاز الهدروجين بقدرته الحرارية الكتلية العالية: 120 ميغاجول للكيلوغرام، وهي ثلاث أضعاف القدرة الحرارية للبنزين.
ينتج عن تفاعل الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين تحرير كمية كبيرة من الحرارة (282 كيلو جول لكل جزيء من الهيدروجين المتكون من ذرتين )، ويُصاحب هذا التفاعل تكون الماء. وتصل حرارة اللهب الذي يكاد لا يرى عند احتراق الهيدروجين بأكسجين المتواجد بالهواء إلى 2318 كلفين، ورغم أن للهدروجين مجال واسع للاشتعال في الهواء، فإن خطورة اشتعاله تلقائيا أو انفجاره محدودتان. وهذا راجع إلى قدرته الكبيرة على الانتشار بسرعة في الهواء، فالهيدروجين يتسرب دائما في الهواء إلى الأعلى ويتقلص تركيزه بسرعة. ونظرا لصغر حجم جزيء الهدروجين، يمتاز بقدرة عالية على النفاد من خلال الأغشية والمواد ذات المسام ، وهذه الخاصية ترفع من كلفة نقله وخزنه وخاصة عند استعماله كوقود في وسائل النقل.

*الجدول 1: بعض خصائص الهيدروجين*


الكثافة الكتلية (kg/m3)


الكثافة الطاقية الكتلية (MJ/kg)


الكثافة الحجمية (MJ/l)


الكثافات 


14,7


120,2


1,76


غاز الهيدروجين (160 bar)


71


120,2


8,4


الهيدروجين سائل (-253°C)


111


50


5,51


غاز الميتان (160 bar)


550


39,1


21,5


الميتان سائل (160 bar)


720


43


32,3


البنزين​

*الواقع الحالي لإنتاج واستعمال الهيدروجين*
نظرا لعدم تواجد الهيدروجين غاز بالطبيعة فيستوجب توفير الطاقة اللازمة لتحريره من الجزيئات التي يدخل في تكونها. تحتل المصادر الاحفورية الصدارة من بين المصادر المستعملة في إنتاجه، يُنتج 96 في المائة من الهيدروجين عن طريق الكيمياء الحرارية، و منها 48 في المائة مكن الغاز الطبيعي و 30 في المائة عن طريق روفرماج للمواد الكربوهيدراتية، و 18 في المائة عن طريق تحويل الفحم إلى غاز أي ما يسمى بتغويز الفحم. و4 في المائة الباقية من إنتاج الهيدروجين يتم عن طريق التحليل الكهربائي للماء. ولقد وصل حجم الإنتاج العالمي من الهيدروجين سنة 2002 إلى 500 مليار متر مكعب تحت ظروف الضغط والحرارة العادية.


يلعب الهيدروجين دورا هاما في الصناعة الكيماوية والبتروكيماوية (إنتاج الامونياك والميتانول والأصباغ .. الخ)، حوالي 250 مليار متر مكعب في الظروف العادية. 50 في المائة من الطلب العالمي مخصص لإنتاج الامونياك، المادة الأولية في الصناعة الأسمدة. 37 في المائة من إنتاج الهيدروجين يستعمل في التكرير، 8 في المائة لإنتاج مواد كيماوية وخاصة والميتانول و4 في المائة يُُستعمل في التعدين وفي صناعة أنصاف الموصلات. فقط 1 في المائة من الإنتاج العالمي للهدروجين يستعمل في ميدان الطاقة وخاصة في الاستعمالات الفضائية


تتميز عملية الرفرماج للغاز الطبيعي من بين الوسائل الأخرى لإنتاج الهيدروجين بالكلفة المنخفضة، حوالي 9 دولار للجيغاجول (الرسم5)، ولا تمثل هذه الكلفة إلا 37,5 في المائة من كلفة إنتاج الهيدروجين عن طريق التحليل الكهربائي للماء، 24 دولار للجيغاجول حسب متوسط الأثمان العالمية للكهرباء. وتضاف كلفة التخزين، وكلفة النقل والتوزيع إلى كلفة الإنتاج عند استعمال الهيدروجين في النقل. وتصبح كلفته عند التوزيع مابين 26 و41 دولار للجيغاجول

*الإنتاج والاستعمال المستقبلي للهيدروجين كحامل طاقي *
تُعرف المصادر الاحفورية بالمحدودية في مخزونها. واستعمالها المفرط له عواقب خطيرة على الإنسانية، والعودة للمصادر المتجددة لا تقاوم. في حين أغلب هذه المصادر الأخيرة غير متوفرة زمنيا بانتظام ويمكن نعتها بالمصادر الطاقية المتموقعة أي لا يمكن نقلها ولا تقييمها إلا في موقع توفرها، كما هو الحال للأشعة الشمسية، والرياح وطاقة الأمواج. تحويل هذه المصادر إلى كهرباء يُمكِّن من تقليص الفارق الزمني والمكاني بين العرض والطلب، ولكن يبقى اللجوء إلى نظام خزن كيماوي لازما ولا يمكن الاستغناء عليه. والحامل الطاقي المرشح من طرف العلميين والصناعيين لهذه المهمة الحيوية هو الهيدروجين.
وبما أن المصادر المتجددة ودائرة الهيدروجين من إنتاجه إلى استعماله لا يمثلان أي خطر على البيئة، وإنما يقدمان بدون شك إمكانية حل المشاكل البيئية الواقعة وإمكانية الاستقلال الطاقي التدريجي من المصادر الاحفورية وذلك بتمكين خزن الطاقة الشمسية في شكل طاقي كيماوي حتى يتسنى استعمالها في أشكال طاقية ثانوية أخرى في الزمان والمكان المطلوبين. فمن المنظور الذي يهدف إلى اعتماد الهيدروجين كحامل طاقي بتوافق بيئي شامل واحترام شروط التنمية المستدامة، فهنالك العديد من التصورات الممكنة والمدروسة بعمق. البعض منها وصل إلى مستوى تكنولوجي متقدم والبعض الآخر لازال في مرحلة التجارب بالمختبر. هناك فرعان رئيسيان لإنتاج الهدروجين بوفرة عالية وباستعمال الطاقات المتجددة (الحرارة الشمسية، الرياح التحويل الكهروضوئي والكتلة العضوية)، وهما التحليل الحراري للكتلة العضوية والتحليل الكهربائي للماء
يمكن لإنتاج الهيدروجين عن طريق التحلل الحراري أو التحويل بالكيمياء الحرارية للكتلة العضوية أن يستجيب لطلب محدود وموقعي على الهيدروجين كحامل طاقي. أما إنتاج الهيدروجين عن طريق التحلل الكهربائي للماء فهو جد واعد ما دام هذا الإنتاج يهدف إلى خزن الطاقة من أصل متجدد وغير منتظم في الإمداد. يُستعمل الفائض من الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة بشكل وفير وغير منتظم في الزمان في إنتاج الهيدروجين وتخزينه لحين الحاجة إليه أو نقله إلى مكان الطلب.

يشهد العالم حاليا تطورا مضطردا للقدرات المثبتة من طاقة الرياح، لقد تعدُّت سنة 2003 39000 ميغاواط. وتستعمل حاليا مروحات تتعدى قدرتها 1,5 ميغاواط للوحدة، وتُستعمل في تغطية طلب مجمعات سكنية وإنتاج أعلى من الطلب على الطاقة الكهربائية. في ما يخص الكهرباء من أصل شمسي، هناك العديد من التكنولوجيات لها الحظ في المساهمة في إنتاجها. فنسبة تطور القدرة المثبتة كل سنة من الطاقة الكهرضوئية في السنوات الأخيرة وصلت إلى 30 في المائة 
ولقد أظهرت من جهة أخرى مختلف التقنيات المعتمدة في المحطات الحرارية الشمسية نجاعتها التقنية. وتحقيق المشاريع من هذا النوع سيحسن بدون شك الكفاءة الاقتصادية لإنتاج الكهرباء من أصل شمسي. قدمت العديد من الدراسات تقديرات بخصوص كلفة إنتاج الهيدروجين باستعمال الكهرباء من أصل متجدد، بالإضافة لكلفة النقل والخزن والتوزيع، وتتفق كلها على هيمنت كلفة الطاقة الكهربائية المستعملة على الباقي،


*التوزيع والنقل المستقبلي للهدروجين.*
لا يتعدى حاليا إنتاج الهيدروجين حاجيات محدودة، سواء كان إنتاجه في نفس مكان استعمال والخاص ببعض الصناعات التي تستهلك كميات كبيرة منه. يُنقل كذلك على شكل سائل في حاويات خاصة أو في شاحنات خزًّانة لمسافات قصيرة أو في باخرات خاصة لنقل الهيدروجين سائل لمسافات طويلة، ويظل نقل الهيدروجين مضغوط في حاويات للغاز مقتصرا بالخصوص على تغطية حاجيات المختبرات. ومن المنتظر أن تُستعمل القنوات الخاصة بنقل الغاز عبر الدول والقارات بشكل واسع، وأن تقوم بنقل الكميات الكبيرة من الهيدروجين غاز الذي ستُنتجها المركبات الشمسية في المستقبل. يوجد حاليا العديد من القنوات المستعملة لنقل غاز الأكسجين وغاز الآزوت وكذلك غاز الهيدروجين لمئات الكيلومترات، 1500 كيلومتر من هذه القنوات توجد بأوروبا و700 كيلومتر توجد بالولايات المتحدة.

*التخزين في المنظومة المستقبلية لإنتاج وتوزيع الهيدروجين.*
لكي نتمكن من الاستعمال الفعال للهيدروجين كحامل طاقي في المستقبل، فلابد من اعتماد نظام موثوق به وقادر على خزن الهدروجين دونما خطر تسربه وقادر على الاستجابة للمتطلبات الطاقية سواء من ناحية الجودة أو التكاليف. وتنكب حاليا مجموعات من فرق البحث على هذه المسألة التي رٌصد لها ميزانيات هامة ضمن برامج البحث والتطوير في هذا الميدان. فخزن الهيدروجين على العموم لا يطرح أي مشكل تقني أكثر من الغاز الطبيعي. إلا أن ضعف الكثافة الطاقية الحجمية لديه تعوق استعماله في حالته الغازية في وسائل النقل نظرا لكبر حجمه. واستعمال الهيدروجين سائل ينهي مشكلة الحجم، إلا أن التكلفة الطاقية لتسييل نفس كمية من الهيدروجين هي أكبر أربعة أضعاف منها عند ضغط الهيدروجين إلى 700 بار. فضغط الهيدروجين إلى 700 بار يستوجب 10 في المائة من الكمية الطاقية المتوفر عليها الغاز قبل ضغطه في حين يستوجب تسييل الغاز 40 في المائة من الطاقة الأصلية للغاز قبل تسييله. تقدم الصورة 9 سيارة (BMW 745i) في محطة تجريبية لتوزيع الهيدروجين وتعرض في جانبها الأيمن خزان الهيدروجين السائل.
يعتبر الخزن الكيماوي للهيدروجين في مواد هيدريدية عن طريق الامتصاص أو الخزن الفيزيائي عن طريق الامتزاز في كرويات دقيقة أو في مواد كربونية ذات بنيات مكونة من أوعية دقيقة ، من التقنيات الواعدة والمرشحة لأن تلعب دورا هاما في مجال تخزين الهيدروجين وخاصة في ما يخص استعماله في النقل. يقدم الرسم 10 مثال عن هاتين التقنيتين، ففي كلتا الحالتين يتضافر عاملان الحرارة والضغط لتحقيق العملية في الاتجاهين المتعاكسين خزن الهيدروجين عند توفره وتحريره عند الحاجة إليه، وتمتاز هاتان التقنيتان بمستوى عالي من الأمان.

*حقل استعمال الهيدروجين *
زيادة على أن الهيدروجين قد استعمل مند أمد بعيد في العديد من الصناعات البتروكيماوية وصناعة المواد الكيماوية وخاصة إنتاج الامونياك، فيمكن استعمال الهيدروجين كوقود مستقبلي، ويمكن له أن يستجيب لمختلف الطلبات على الطاقة سواء كانت في شكل حرارة بعملية احتراق مباشر أو احتراق حفزي أو في شكل كهرباء باستعمال خلايا الاحتراق. حاليا يستعمل الهيدروجين كوقود في مجال الاستعمالات الفضائية.
لا زالت هنالك تحديات تقنية أمام استعمال الهيدروجين في مجال النقل ، كحجم هيدروجين في حالته الغازية والكلفة العالية لتخزينه. ويستعمل حاليا على شكل ساءل مما يخفض طبعا من حجم المخزون ولكن لازال مكلفا. ويحقق تسييل الهيدروجين حجم مقبول لا يتعدى 13 لتر للكيلوغرام ولمسافة 100 كيلومتر عند استعماله في السيارات. 

*الواقع التكنولوجي لخلايا الاحتراق*
قبل أن نتطرق لواقع تكنولوجيا خلايا الاحتراق، لا بد من تقديم الكهرباء، الحامل الطاقي ذو الجودة العالية، والذي يستجيب بشكل ممتاز إلى العديد من خصائص الطلب النهائي على الطاقة. ولهذا فالصناعة الكهربائية التي لم تنطلق إلا في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر، تستهلك حاليا حوالي 35 في المائة من الطاقة الأولية المتاجر بها على الصعيد العالمي. وتستعمل لهذا العديد من التكنولوجيات لتحويل الطاقات الأولية والثانوية إلى كهرباء، ويصل مردود المحطات الحرارية البخارية التي تنتج أكثر من 60 في المائة من الكهرباء في العالم إلى 35 في المائة. ومن المنتظر أن تزيد نسبة الطاقة الكهربائية في تغطية الطلب على الطاقة المستعملة، مع تحسين مردود الإنتاج وتقييم الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة. 
تقدم تكنولوجيا خلايا الاحتراق فرصة الحصول على مستويات جيدة في مردود إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية تصل إلى أزيد من 60 في المائة. وتُمكِّن كذلك من تقليص استهلاك المصادر الأولية مع إمكانية عالية في تقييم الطاقة الحرارية المنبعثة خلال إنتاج الكهرباء، وكل هذا مع الالتزام التام بالشروط البيئية المنشودة.
تعتبر خلايا الاحتراق أجهزة كهروكيماوية يتم بواسطتها تحويل مباشر للطاقة الكيماوية إلى طاقة كهربائية وطاقة حرارية، وذلك بمردود عالي، رغم أن اشتغال خلايا الاحتراق يمكن تشبيهه بالبطاريات الكيميائية إلا أن الفرق يكمن في أن المحروقات تتواجد داخل البطاريات في حين يتم إمداد خلايا الاحتراق بالوقود كما هو الحال بمحركات الاحتراق. يُستعمل الهيدروجين على العموم كوقود بهذه الخلايا.

*مزايا خلايا الاحتراق*
المزايا التي تتمتع بها خلايا الاحتراق بمقارنتها بأنظمة تقليدية لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية متعددة:
- تسمح خلايا الاحتراق بإنتاج قار ووفير للطاقة الكهربائية حسب الطلب،
- تمتاز هذه الخلايا بمرونة عالية في الاستعمال،
- إمكانية التدرج في القدرات المثبتة بمجرد تثبيت قدرات إضافية إلى الخلايا المستقبلة،
- إمكانية استعمال الحرارة الناتجة في ما يسمى بالإنتاج المشترك مما يرفع من كفاءة النظام،
- لا يصاحب إنتاج الكهرباء بخلايا الاحتراق أي انبعاث لغازات ملوثة عند استعمال الهيدروجين،
- تعتبر كفاءة اشتغال خلايا الاحتراق من أعلى كفاءات تحويل الطاقة الأولية إلى الطاقة الكهربائية،
- لا توجد أي أجزاء في خلايا الاحتراق تتطلب حركة مما يحد من كلفة الصيانة،
- استعمال واسع في البرامج الفضائية،
- بما أن اشتغال خلايا الاحتراق لا يصاحبه أي ضجيج، فإن هذا النظام يستعمل بامتياز في الغواصات،
- إمكانية الاستجابة لكل مستويات الطلب على الطاقة، من الاستعمال المتنقل (الهواتف والحواسب)
والقارة (المجموعات السكنية والمعامل) أو المتنقلة كما سبق( السيارات والشاحنات).
- إمكانية خفض كلفة إنتاج شاملة لكل أجزاء خلايا الاحتراق، ومن المنتظر أن تطل كلفة الكيلووات متبث إلى 800 دولار 

*تطور استعمال خلايا الاحتراق *
إذا كانت الاستعمالات التقنية للهيدروجين من خزن ونقل وتوزيع في العديد من المجالات تشكل موضوعات بحث وتطوير مند أمد بعيد، فإن الأبحاث المركزة والمدعمة ببرامج جادة لم تنطلق إلا في مطلع السبعينات من القرن السابق، وكان ذلك طبعا في اتجاه استعماله كبديل للحوامل الطاقية المستعملة.

وهكذا تطورت المعرفة واغتنت في هذا المجال، ونشهد في السنوات الأخيرة تطور في نوعية البرامج الدولية المطروحة، يقدم الرسم 15 البرنامج الأوروبي الذي يطمح إلى جعل الهيدروجين البديل المستقبلي في الميادين الطاقية. ويقدم الجدول 2 مختلف التكنولوجيات التي من المنتظر أن تؤدي دورها في جعل هذه البرامج تتحقق على أرض الواقع وجعل دخول الهيدروجين في الاقتصاد العالمي لا يقاوم.


*الجدول 2: تكنولوجيات إنتاج واستعمال الهيدروجين*


روفرماج للميتانول


تغييز الفحم


تغييز الكتلة العضوية


التحليل الحراري للكتلة العضوية


التحليل الكهربائي للماء


تكنولوجيات إنتاج الهيدروجين


ضغط غاز الهيدروجين


تسييل الهيدروجين


خزن في المواد الهيدريدية


الخزن عن طريق الامتزاز 


تقنيات خزن الهيدروجين


قنوات لنقل الغاز 


النقل بحاويات قابلة للشحن


النقل بالبواخر


النقل عبر السكك الحديدية


وسائل نقل الهيدروجين


AFC (خلايا تستعمل محلول قلوي كإلكتروليت),


PEMFC (خلايا تستعمل أغشية بلميرية كإلكتروليت),


DMFC (خلايا تشتغل مباشرة بالميتانول),


PAFC (خلايا تشتغل بالحمض الفسفوري),


MCFC (خلايا تستعمل الكربونات الدائبة),


SOFC (خلايا تستعمل المواد الصلبة كإلكتروليت).


تربينات غازية


محرك احتراق داخلي


انتاج الطاقة


سيارات تعمل بالهيدروجين وخلايا الاحتراق


احتراق الهيدروجين مباشرة في محركات خاصة


الاستعمالات في مجال النقل​

*المصادر*
*Vers un Maroc Exportateur d'Energie*. A. Bennouna ; Ouvrage publié en 1994 en langue Arabe.
*Hydrogène solaire :*_ Vecteur d’énergie de l’avenir _; R. Benchrifa, D. Zejli et A. Bennouna_, _L’ESPACE MAROCAINE, Magazine Scientifique : Nouvelle Dynamique, n°5, pp 42 – 45 1992.
*Energie matière première* : _L’hydrogène comme vecteur énergétique : concurrence ou complémentarité avec les combustibles fossiles_ _; n° 20 ; pp 9 – 16 ; 2ème trimestre 2002_.
*Science and Technology of Ceramic Fuel Cells, *Nguyen Quang minh and takehiko takahashi, Elsevier, 1995.
*Fuel Cells in Energy Market*, Proceedings , Energies Forum ; Köln, mars 1996
*Fuel Cell Handbook* (Fifth Edition) ; Science Applications International Corporation ; National Energy Technology Laboratory ; October 2000.
*Sites internet*
*http://www.zsw-bw.de/* : ZSW _(Zentrum fuer Solarenergie- und Wasserstoff-Forschung)_
http://www.nrel.gov/ _: National Renewable Energy Laboratory_ 
http://www.nfcrc.uci.edu/ : _National Fuel Cell Research Center_
http://irh.uqtr.ca/ : _Hydrogen Research Institute (Canada)_
http://www.hydrogenus.com/ _: National Hydrogène Association (US)_
http://www.afh2.org/ _: Association Française de l'hydrogène_
http://www.eintoday.com/ _: Fuel Cell Today_
http://www.annso.freesurf.fr _: fuel cell 2002_
http://www.eere.energy.gov/hydrogenandfuelcells : *USA* ; site information recherche & développement
http://fuelcells.si.edu site *d’informato* et éducation
*http://www.efcf.com : Fuel cells 2000, The Online Fuel Cell Information Center*
http://www.annso.freesurf.fr : site *d’information* PAC et hydrogène
http://www.afs.uk.com/: *Alternative Fuel Systems* (AFC, Applications résidentielles, militaires et automobiles)
http://www.electricauto.com : *Apollo Energy Systems* (USA, applications mobiles, spatiales et stationnaires)
http://www.astrisfuelcell.com/ : *Astris Energy* (Canada, AFC, Applications automobiles et portables) 
http://www.eneco.co.uk/indexc.htm : *Eneco* (UK, AFC, applications mobiles et stationnaires)
http://www.de.alstom.com : *Alstom Ballard GmbH* (Allemagne, PEMFC, stationnaire) 
http://www.avistalabs.com : *AvistaLabs* (USA, PEMFC, stationnaire de petite puissance, sécurité)
http://www.ballard.com : *Ballard Power Systems* (Canada, PEMFC, applications stationnaires et automobiles)
http://www.gepower.com : *GE* (USA, PEMFC, systèmes de 7kW à 3MW pour applications stationnaires)
http://www.idatech.com : *IdaTech* (USA, PEMFC, résidentiel de 1 à 5kW),
http://www.lynntech.com : *Lynntech* (USA, PEMFC, applications stationnaires et automobiles)
http://www.labs.nec.co.jp: *Nec Corporation* (Japon, PEMFC, applications portables (téléphones, PC portables))
http://w4.siemens.de : *Siemens* (Allemagne, PEMFC, application sous marin)
http://www.toshiba.co.jp : *Toshiba* (Japon, PEMFC, cogénération de moyenne puissance (200kW))
http://www.motorola-labs.com : *Motorola Labs* (USA, DMFC, téléphones portables)
http://www.nuvant.com : *Nuvant Systems* (USA, DMFC, applications portables et stationnaires)
http://www.smartfuelcell.de : *Smart Fuel Cell* (Allemagne, DMFC, ordinateurs portables)
http://www.fujielectric.co.jp : *Fuji Electrics* (Japon, PAFC, applications stationnaires de 100kW)
http://www.utcfuelcells.com : *UTC Fuel cells* (USA, leader des PAFC pour applications stationnaires, 200kW)
http://www.ansaldofuelcells.com : *Ansaldo* (Italie, MCFC, système de 500kW pour applications stationnaires)
http://www.fuelcellenergy.com : *Fuel Cell Energy* (USA, MCFC, applications stationnaires)
http://global.hitachi.com : *Hitachi* (Japon, MCFC, applications stationnaires)
http://www.mtu-friedrichshafen.com : *MTU Friedrichshafen* (Allemagne, MCFC, stationnaires)
http://www.cfcl.com.au : *Ceramic Fuel Cells ltd* (Australia, SOFC, prototype de 40kW)
http://www.fct.ca : *Fuel Cell Technology Corp.* (Canada, SOFC, applications stationnaires type résidentiel)
http://www.globalte.com : *Global Thermal Electric* (Canada, SOFC, applications stationnaires)
http://www.hydrovolt.com : *Hydrovolt Energy Systems *(Canada, SOFC, applications stationnaires résidentiel)
http://www.siemenswestinghouse.com : *Siemens-Westinghouse* (Allemagne/USA, SOFC, hybrides ou non, applications stationnaires)​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً لك يا أخي 

جهد واضح ، بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (29 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ عصام


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح الشيق
وبالتوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## موائع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراا على المجهود الوافر


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


----------



## zzzccc (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ام_محمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
شرح واضح ومفيد
يعطيك العافية على المجهود


----------



## المغربي الرباطي (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا أخي ، أظن إضافة عنوان الموقع سيكون أفيد، خاصة لقراءة الجداول وللحصول على الصور
ولله المعين


الموقع
http://www.cnr.ac.ma/teer/publications/h2fcarabe.htm

وعنوان الوحدة TEER 

http://www.cnr.ac.ma/teer/indexe.html


----------



## المهندس عمر عزيز (19 يناير 2010)

شكراً علي الموضوع الجميل...
هذا الموقع بة معلومات اكثر بخصوص الموضوع الذي تكلم عنة اخي
علي هذا الرابط
http://www.rizkbrothers.com/Arabic/Hydrocarbons.php
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمر عزيز (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد..........
جزاكم الله خيراً اخي العزيز علي الموضوع الجميل والطرح الرائع

يجب ان نحافظ علي مستقبل اولادنا بالحفاظ علي البيئة وعدم استخدام الملوثات التي تدمر طبقة الوزون
واستخدام غازات غير مضرة للبيئة هذا الموقع يوضح انواع الغازات التي لا تلوث البيئة علي هذا الرابط
http://www.rizkbrothers.com/Arabic/Hydrocarbons.php
وشكراً لك مرة اخري


----------



## الساحر (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هداه المعلومات


----------



## الساحر (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هداه المعلومات واتمني ذالك


----------



## بلا رقيب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي عصام موضع جميل وشيق ولكن التطبق في بلدان العربية مستحيل وشكرا


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------

